# Youtube Upload Speed 130kbp/s trotz DSL 16000



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

Hey PCGHX

Jetzt wollte ich mal mein erstes Video auf Youtube hochladen (3,82 GB), und was zeigt der mir an?:Restzeit ca 600min
Dann schau ich nach, und seh, dass ich gerade mal einen Uploadspeed von knapp 130 kbp/s habe.
Hab eigentlich DSL 16000 beo 1&1, und mir ist klar, dass Uploadspeed nicht gleich Donloadspeed ist, aber ist das nicht ein bisschen arg wenig?
Könnte es auch einfach an Youtube liegen? Was habt ihr so für Uploadspeeds, wenn ihr bei Youtube hochladet?

Mfg, Robin123


----------



## orca113 (29. Juni 2011)

So um die >400kbit/s 

Aber wenn du WLAN nutzt und ne schlechte Verbindung ist's weniger.

Habe aber öfter gehört das Youtube mies ist vom Upspeed her


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> So um die >400kbit/s
> 
> Aber wenn du WLAN nutzt und ne schlechte Verbindung ist's weniger.


 
Tuh ich aber nicht, ich benutze DLan, die Verbindung passt und ich bekomme ja auch die kompletten 16000 Downloadspeed. (Na ja meistens, aber das liegt an 1&1)


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

nenene, bin auch bei 1und1. hab auch dsl 16.000
bei 1und1 ist der upload aber nur 1MBit ! das sind maximal 125KB/sec fürs upload

gruß


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

Mh achso, also liegt es nicht an Youtube, sondern an 1&1
Könnte ich in die Tonne treten diesen Anbieter, 1Mbit Uploadspeed ist wohl eher auf DSL 2000 Niveau
Nur Ärger mit denen.......
Aber trotzdem danke für deine Antwort,
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

hier ein auszug aus der leistungsbeschreibung:



> 2.6 Internet-Zugang bei 16.000er Tarifen
> 1&1 DSL 16.000er Pakete beinhalten einen DSL-Internet-Zugang mit einer Bandbreite von bis zu 16.000/1.024 kBit/s
> (Download/Upload). Bei einem übertragenen Datenvolumen von mehr als 100 GB im Kalendermonat wird 1&1 die
> Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bei der Tarifvariante 1&1 Surf&Phone Flat Special auf bis zu 1.024/128 kbit/s (Download/Upload)
> reduzieren.


link:http://dsl.1und1.de/modules/frontend-consumer/pdf/1und1_Leistungsbeschreibung.pdf


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

Moment diese blöden Einheiten^^
kbps und kBits/s sind doch das selbe, also sollte ich auch 1024 kbps und nicht 130 kpbs kriegen oder?
Das wäre aber dann nur 1/10 von dem, was ich kriegen sollte??


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2011)

Der Uploadspeed ist bei allen Anbietern an sich immer nur ein Bruchteil des Downloads. Nur bei wenigen Tarifen bzw gegen Aufpreis gibt es mehr. Die allermeisten User laden halt nur selten was hoch, und meist dann auch keine Riesendateien. Wenn die Anbieter für jeden User auch noch viel Upload-Speed in Petto haben müssten, wäre das ganze viel teurer 

ps: DSL 16000 sind sehr optimistisch gesehen ca. 2MB pro Sekunde, das heißt wenn der Upload 1024 ist, also nicht mal 1/10 davon, dann sind das halt keine 0,2 MB pro Sekunde. Sagen wir mal 0,13 MB/s wenn es hochkommt. Bei einer c.a 4GB-Datei sind das UNGEFÄHR 30.000 Sekunde, das sind ca. 500 Minuten - wie gesagt optimistisch geschätzt.


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Uploadspeed ist bei allen Anbietern an sich immer nur ein Bruchteil des Downloads. Nur bei wenigen Tarifen bzw gegen Aufpreis gibt es mehr. Die allermeisten User laden halt nur selten was hoch, und meist dann auch keine Riesendateien. Wenn die Anbieter für jeden User auch noch viel Upload-Speed in Petto haben müssten, wäre das ganze viel teurer


 Jop, das ist mir schon klar, dass ich keine 16000 Uploadspeed bekommen, aber laut 1&1 sollten es 1024 kpbs sein, in Wircklichkeit sind es aber nur 130 kpbs


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

nene, du hast 1mbit upload. ist alles richtig

EDIT:
mach doch mal nen speedtest. zb beihttp://www.wieistmeineip.de/

hier meine werte:


> *Ihr Ergebnis*
> 
> Hier sehen Sie das Ergebnis, das für Ihren Anschluss ermittelt wurde.  In den folgenden Grafiken finden Sie    die Geschwindigkeit, die soeben für Ihren Anschluss ermittelt wurde,  im Vergleich zu anderen, üblichen (DSL-)   Geschwindigkeiten. Wir unterscheiden dabei: Modem/ISDN, DSL 768, DSL  1000, DSL 2000, DSL 3000, DSL 6000, DSL 16000 und Breitband.
> *Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*
> ...


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

*hr Ergebnis*

        Hier sehen Sie das Ergebnis, das für Ihren Anschluss ermittelt wurde.  In den folgenden Grafiken finden Sie    die Geschwindigkeit, die soeben für Ihren Anschluss ermittelt wurde,  im Vergleich zu anderen, üblichen (DSL-)   Geschwindigkeiten. Wir unterscheiden dabei: Modem/ISDN, DSL 768, DSL  1000, DSL 2000, DSL 3000, DSL 6000, DSL 16000 und Breitband.   
*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*2.980 kbit/s *

*(373 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [-]*

*424 kbit/s*

*(53 kByte/s)*


*Legende:*     zu gering [-]     befriedigend [o]     gut [+]     perfekt [++]      Diese Messung wurde  durchgeführt: Mittwoch, 29.06.2011 20:27:20 Uhr, IP: 188.99.89.239
                 Warnung: das Messergebnis ist für die von Ihnen gemachten Angaben     (Download: 16000 kbit/s, Upload: 1024 kbit/s)     zu gering. Bitte führen Sie den Test innerhalb der nächsten Stunde erneut aus, um zu     sehen, ob es sich um ein kurzfristiges Problem handelt. Bevor Sie Ihren Provider     diesbezüglich kontaktieren, sollten Sie den Test mindestens an drei unterschiedlichen     Tagen ausführen.     
    Wichtig: denken Sie daran, alle Hintergrundprogramme, die das Messergebnis verschlechtern     können auszuschalten. Insbesondere Mailprogramme, Instant-Messenger, FTP-Programme oder     Webradio. Schließen Sie alle anderen Browserfenster. Prüfen Sie auch, ob Sie die     richtige Verbindung vor Beginn des Tests angegeben haben.





Mh ist jetzt nicht so dolle


Edit:
*Ihr Ergebnis*

        Hier sehen Sie das Ergebnis, das für Ihren Anschluss ermittelt wurde.  In den folgenden Grafiken finden Sie    die Geschwindigkeit, die soeben für Ihren Anschluss ermittelt wurde,  im Vergleich zu anderen, üblichen (DSL-)   Geschwindigkeiten. Wir unterscheiden dabei: Modem/ISDN, DSL 768, DSL  1000, DSL 2000, DSL 3000, DSL 6000, DSL 16000 und Breitband.   
*Download-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*15.906 kbit/s *

*(1.988 kByte/s)*

*Upload-Geschwindigkeit: [++]*

*900 kbit/s*

*(113 kByte/s)*


*Legende:*     zu gering [-]     befriedigend [o]     gut [+]     perfekt [++]      Diese Messung wurde  durchgeführt: Mittwoch, 29.06.2011 20:31:41 Uhr, IP: 188.99.89.239
                 Super, die gemessene Geschwindigkeit ist für Ihre Anschlussart perfekt! Sie haben den     Speedtest offensichtlich sehr gewissenhaft durchgeführt. Wiederholen Sie den Test in     regelmäßigen Abständen, um sicherzugehen, dass auch in Zukunft mit Ihrem Anschluss alles in Ordnung ist. 



Scheint doch in Ordnung zu sein
Dann lad ich die Dateien halt bei meinem Vater hoch, ein 32mBit/s Kabelanschluss müssten nochmal ein gutes Stück besseren Upload haben


Danke für eure Hilfe
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

über kabel hast du auch mehr uploadgeschwindigkeit
aber nicht bei allen anbietern. bei welchen anbieter hat dein vater den kabelanschluss?


----------



## K3n$! (29. Juni 2011)

Bei Kabel DSL mit 32MBit/s hast du meistens auch nur 2MBit/s.
Nur bei VDSL50 bekommt man ordentliche 10MBit/s Uploadgeschwindigkeit.

--> 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

bei kabel hast du max 2mbit. bei manchen auch nur 1mbit,
aber wenn der vater 2mbit hat, dann ist es schon doppelt so schnell


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> bei kabel hast du max 2mbit. bei manchen auch nur 1mbit,
> aber wenn der vater 2mbit hat, dann ist es schon doppelt so schnell


 
Jop er hat Kabel Deutschland, also 2mBit



> http://www.speedtest.net/result/771809080.png


Gib halt an


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

dann ist das meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> dann ist das meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du vorhin aber etwas anderes gepostet

Von wem ist das? Das wäre ja VDSL 300 oder so....


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

war ja auch nur spaß. das von dir ist ja auch nicht von dir 

aber geht noch besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

Wie schaffen die das?


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

zb in der uni. die haben dort ne 1000mbit anbindung  und upload 100mbit


----------



## Pagz (29. Juni 2011)

So was leg ich mir für Daheim zu


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

irgendwann kommt das auch.
in der zeit wo es daheim nur 56k modem gab, war ich auch überwältigt von einer 2mbit leitung.
und heute ist das ein witz. warte 10jahre, dann haben wir zuhause 1gbit


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2011)

Also, vlt hast Du das übersehen, weil ich es nacheditiert hab:

_DSL 16000 sind sehr optimistisch gesehen ca. 2MB pro Sekunde, das heißt wenn der Upload 1024 ist, also nicht mal 1/10 davon, dann sind das halt keine 0,2 MB pro Sekunde. Sagen wir mal 0,13 MB/s wenn es hochkommt. Bei einer c.a 4GB-Datei sind das UNGEFÄHR 30.000 Sekunde, das sind ca. 500 Minuten - wie gesagt optimistisch geschätzt._


Demnach wäre die bei Dir erwartete Dauer von ca. 600 Minuten also völlig normal. Wenn Du deutlich weniger hättest als das, was bei 1&1 in den AGB steht, würde da eher eine vierstellige Minutendauer stehe...   Die 2MB/s für DSL16k sind bereits ein aufgerundeter optimistischer Wert.


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

ich glaube, das hat er jetzt verstanden


----------



## Prof.Psycho (29. Juni 2011)

Erstmal: Hast du dein Video nicht gerendert? Weil die größe ist extrem!
Zu deiner Frage: du hast wohl ein schlechtes LAN kabel oder du wohnst in irgendein Kaff xD


----------



## dj*viper (29. Juni 2011)

Prof.Psycho schrieb:


> Erstmal: Hast du dein Video nicht gerendert? Weil die größe ist extrem!


da könnte was dran sein...


Prof.Psycho schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage: du hast wohl ein schlechtes LAN kabel oder du wohnst in irgendein Kaff xD


blödsinn


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. Juni 2011)

Ein hoch auf vdsl 


Was sind schon knapp 4 gb ^^
Mit 10 mbit is das ruckzuck auf youtube xD


----------



## dj*viper (30. Juni 2011)

lol, ruckzuck ist was anderes. das dauert ja auch ne stunde für 4GB


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

bist du youtube partner?
wenn nicht sind das 4GB für max 15min video. ich würde das vorher mal auf ein passendes format konvertieren (keine Ahnung was YT da haben will)


----------



## skyw8lk3r (30. Juni 2011)

Na zumindestens um einiges schneller als mit 1 oder 2 mbit.


Und wenn ich was hochladen will kann ich das ja übern homeserver laufen lassen, dann hat er weningstens was zu tun


----------



## Pagz (30. Juni 2011)

Prof.Psycho schrieb:


> Erstmal: Hast du dein Video nicht gerendert? Weil die größe ist extrem!



Ist nur ca 1-2 Minuten BC2 GAmeplay, deswegen hätte ich gedacht, es ist auch ohne rendern klein genug.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hab einen Upload von ca. 60-80kbs bei einer 6000 Leitung. Ach warum ist das Haus nur nicht verkabelt... Dann hätte ich 128.000


----------



## Dark Messiah (1. Juli 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Ist nur ca 1-2 Minuten BC2 GAmeplay, deswegen hätte ich gedacht, es ist auch ohne rendern klein genug.


 lass mich raten, du hast fraps benutzt? fraps speichert nämlich unkomprimierte videodateien ab. konvertier auf jeden fall das video mit irgendeinem programm, dann hast du ne größe unterhalb von 500 mb und dann dauerts auch keine 100 jahre mit dem upload


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juli 2011)

Hi
Das Problem mit den Videos hatte ich auch.
Benutz mal das Programm "Format Factory". Am besten als .mkv datei speichern, dann sind die videos nur noch ein bruchteil so groß.


----------



## Pagz (1. Juli 2011)

Jop, ich hab Fraps benutzt, hab dann das Video aber mit XMedia Recod (übrigends tolles Programm) in ein Youtube 1020p Format kovertiert


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juli 2011)

konvertier das auf mp4 mit ~8Mbps, mehr Qualität gibt YT eh net her (auchnet bei 1080p).


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2011)

Nebenbei gesagt: das Video ist echt VIEL viel viel zu groß ich dachte jetzt, das sei ein halbstündiges Video oder so was. Aber nur 2 Minuten? ^^

Erstens: allein das Thema "gameplay" => das ist an sich nur bei was ganz besonderem Interessant, oder wenn das ne Art Bericht ist von einer bekannten Zeitschrift oder so. Aber ansonsten ist die Frage: wer soll sich aus welchem Grund 2 Min Gameplay eines vermutlich ganz normalen, unbekannten Spielers anschauen? ^^

Zweitens: selbst wenn das Video doch interessant ist, sind 2Min mit fast 4GB echt unglaublich groß. Bei weitem nicht jeder hat DSL16K, und selbst mit DSL 16k: ganz optimistisch im Idealfall sind es bis zu 2MB/s, das heißt auch mit DSL16k braucht man für 3,75GB = ca. 3800 Megabyte, pro Sekunde 2 MB dauert also 1900 Sekunden, das sind über 30 Minuten - und jetzt erklär mir mal, ob da wirklich irgendjemand bereit wäre, über 30 Minuten zu laden für ein 2Min-BF-Gameplay-Video eines vermutlich ziemlich unbekannten Gamers...? ^^ Mal ganz zu schweigen von Leuten, die "nur" DSL6000 oder gar 1000 haben... Das würd ich nicht mal machen, wenn das Video von einem guten Freund stammt  

Nur wenn das Video wirklich 30 Min dauern würde, könnte man es sich gerade so per DSL16k ohne Nachladeruckler ansehen, aber echt nur, wenn alles optimal läuft...


----------



## Pagz (1. Juli 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> konvertier das auf mp4 mit ~8Mbps, mehr Qualität gibt YT eh net her (auchnet bei 1080p).



Xmedia Recod hat ein eigenes Youtube Format, in das man das Video umwandeln kann



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei gesagt: das Video ist echt VIEL viel viel zu groß ich dachte jetzt, das sei ein halbstündiges Video oder so was. Aber nur 2 Minuten? ^^
> 
> Erstens: allein das Thema "gameplay" => das ist an sich nur bei was ganz besonderem Interessant, oder wenn das ne Art Bericht ist von einer bekannten Zeitschrift oder so. Aber ansonsten ist die Frage: wer soll sich aus welchem Grund 2 Min Gameplay eines vermutlich ganz normalen, unbekannten Spielers anschauen? ^^



JA Gameplay war etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt, war mehr ein kurzes Video für den BC2 Sammelthread hier im Forum, um etwas zu zeigen


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (1. Juli 2011)

Youtube wandelt das Video doch selber nochmal um in sein eigenes Format... Also wäre Niemand gezwungen die 4GB runter zu laden.

Aber mal am Rande des Themas: Welche Provider bieten überhaupt an den Upload (gegen Gebühr) zu erhöhen?


----------



## K3n$! (1. Juli 2011)

Ich meine, dass ich das früher bei 1&1 konnte. 
Dort konnte ich den Upload von 384kbit/s auf 512kbit/s anheben lassen. 
Nur was bringt das ?


----------

